# MA: MetroWest Gaming Group Looking for Players



## Breschau of Livonia (May 30, 2004)

My gaming group, due to real-world "distractions" (people leaving due to job changes, moves, marriages, and babies) is looking to expand.  We meet in Marlborough, Massachusetts every other week (typically on Tuesday evenings - the evening could be changed, though we would keep it on a weeknight).

Right now the group is made up of people whose average age is in the early thirties. Our main goal is to have a good time. We try to go for high-adventure style gaming. We can be a little silly at times, though not to the extreme of hurting the game. This group has been around since 1998 and people new to gaming are always welcome.  (I think half of our players had their first RPG game in our group).  

Of late we've mainly played d20 games - recent campaigns including games such as D&D and Star Wars. (Some of our non-d20 campaigns or one-shots have included d6 Star Wars, Call of Cthulhu, Buffy/Angel, and Star Trek.) 

We would be kicking off a new campaign with the expansion - most likely a new D&D 3.5 campaign.  I would gravitate towards using the World of Greyhawk as the setting (been using it off and on since the mid-80's) but could be persuaded to use other settings (such as the Forgotten Realms).  I'm a fan of the flavor of the Fritz Leiber Lankhmar stories (which is probably one of the reasons I like the City of Greyhawk).

If this sounds like something you'd enjoy fire off a reply or e-mail me at Breschau_of_Livonia <at> yahoo <dot> com.


----------



## risenfenix24 (Jun 4, 2004)

hey,

  i'm looking to start a 3rd edition D&D group (I know you said 3.5 in your post but I could incorporate some 3.5 into the campaign) and i was wondering if you had found a DM or if you yourself would be DM'ing cuz I would love to DM a group for once instead of playing... can you give me more info???

-dan(k)


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi, folks -- don't forget that Kahuna Burger is planning a south-of-Boston Game Day on July 18th. It might be a fun place to meet fellow players. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89865


----------



## Breschau of Livonia (Jun 4, 2004)

risenfenix24 -

To kick things off I'd be DM-ing.  I've been the main DM/GM for the group but we have had others run games from time to time so that might become an option over time.

Just to clarify the location, I'm in the Marlborough off of 495 (close to where it meets with 290), not the Marlboro off of 95 (don't you just love Massachusetts?)  I know there's a heck of a difference in drives between the two from Haverhill - don't want to unknowingly set you up for an hour long trip.


Piratecat -

Thanks for the suggestion about the Game Day.  I've never been to one of those - it might fun to check it out.


----------



## KenM (Jun 4, 2004)

I live on Cape Cod, orginally from Worcester, all my life lived in Mass.. I had no idea there were 2 Marlboro's in Mass.


----------



## Breschau of Livonia (Jun 4, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I live on Cape Cod, orginally from Worcester, all my life lived in Mass.. I had no idea there were 2 Marlboro's in Mass.




Neither had I until a friend of mine in our gaming group had a party to go to after our game.  He wasn't worried that the game ran late since he knew the party was in Marlboro - it couldn't take him more than 15 minutes to get there.  After the game he pulls out the address to figure out how to get there.  Oddly enough we can't find the place in Marlborough.  Then we do a search on mapquest for Marlboro.  Sure enough that's where the place was!  It's in the North Shore area (vs. Marlborough, which is fairly close to where 495 and the Pike meet).

Mapquest shows it to be over an hour drive from Marlborough to Marlboro!  I've no idea how this confusing arrangement came to be.  I'm not certain if Marlboro is its own town or part of another town (like how Roxbury is part of Boston).

To make life more confusing, most people (including a lot of highway signs) spell Marlborough as Marlboro.  I guess zip codes get real important in Marlborough and Marlboro...


----------



## Zen (Jun 4, 2004)

To make life more confusing, most people (including a lot of highway signs) spell Marlborough as Marlboro.  I guess zip codes get real important in Marlborough and Marlboro...  [/QUOTE]

Ha! I just checks on Mapquest to see if this was doable for me, and the DIRECTIONS used both spellings! 

and people say D&D is too complicated... 

well, a touch too far for me, but good luck!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 9, 2004)

Breschau of Livonia said:
			
		

> We would be kicking off a new campaign with the expansion - most likely a new D&D 3.5 campaign.  I would gravitate towards using the World of Greyhawk as the setting (been using it off and on since the mid-80's) but could be persuaded to use other settings (such as the Forgotten Realms).  I'm a fan of the flavor of the Fritz Leiber Lankhmar stories (which is probably one of the reasons I like the City of Greyhawk).
> 
> If this sounds like something you'd enjoy fire off a reply or e-mail me at Breschau_of_Livonia <at> yahoo <dot> com.




Any chance you might be trying Eberron?


----------



## Morgaine (Jun 15, 2004)

Still looking for gamers?  I am quite interested.  Please e-mail details and ideas.  I feel lost with this move.

rthomas013@msn.com

Thanks.


----------



## Breschau of Livonia (Jun 16, 2004)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Any chance you might be trying Eberron?




Not planning on it but it is possible if it really blows me away and everyone in the group wanted to.


----------



## Breschau of Livonia (Jun 16, 2004)

Morgaine - I've gotten some interest but at this point I am indeed still looking.  Tomorrow I'll e-mail you (and others I've heard from) details about the group.


----------

